# "Toilet" (A Short Horror Flick)



## MooreEnt24

In the spirit of the Halloween season, I threw together this short film.

*SEE IT...BEFORE YOU TAKE A DUMP.
*


----------



## The Archivist

BEAUTIFUL!!! That's not exactly scary but FUNN-Y!!! I loved it!!


----------



## MooreEnt24

The Archivist said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! That's not exactly scary but FUNN-Y!!! I loved it!!


Awesome! I'm glad you liked it. It wasn't really supposed to be funny. I had "Metalocalypse" in mind when I was making it.

I hope to make more shorts like this and make them actually scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is a precautionary tale about what happens when people don't get enough fiber in their diets. Get your 25-30 grams a day, and you won't be on a toilet long enough for it to suck you in:googly:

I always knew reading in the bathroom was a bad idea, too


----------



## MooreEnt24

RoxyBlue said:


> This is a precautionary tale about what happens when people don't get enough fiber in their diets. Get your 25-30 grams a day, and you won't be on a toilet long enough for it to suck you in:googly:
> 
> I always knew reading in the bathrrom was a bad idea, too


Hahaha


----------



## HallowEve

Great job! Love it!:jol:


----------



## GothicCandle

lol that was really great! what editing software do you use???


----------



## MooreEnt24

Thanks! I used Final Cut Pro to edit the film and layer the composites.


----------



## Joiseygal

Cool..I liked it!


----------



## morbidmike

that first toilet needs a good scrubbing cool vid


----------



## MooreEnt24

morbid mike said:


> that first toilet needs a good scrubbing cool vid


Hahah, thanks for the tip!


----------



## MooreEnt24

Looks like this may being turned into a short horror flick, folks! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

great.... now I cant poo..


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Awesome


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Cool flick, have to agree with The Archivist, not scary, but funny!! I'm pretty sure I'm not alone when I say it's not the first time I've looked at the toilete and wondered, what if.....


----------



## MooreEnt24

howlin mad jack said:


> Cool flick, have to agree with The Archivist, not scary, but funny!! I'm pretty sure I'm not alone when I say it's not the first time I've looked at the toilete and wondered, what if.....


Thanks. Yeah, it wasn't really supposed to be scary, just a funny thought.


----------



## MooreEnt24

Just updated this video on my new channel. Check it out!


----------

